# South Ga. Satilla River..4/12/15



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Nice report.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NICE day.That whole area screams fish every time I'm up that way.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice bass team!! Hay Railroader, is that a South Jawgia Scowl in that last pic??


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like a good day on the water. Nice report and pics.


----------

